# كيفية صناعة قوالب الرخام الصناعي من الفيبر جلاس



## ertkaa (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك عدة طرق لصناعة القوالب أسهلها تلك التي تصنع من الفايبر جلاس وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان يتوفر لدينا القطعة المراد صناعة القالب عليها وهي على الشكل التالي :
مثلا اذا اردنا صناعة قالب لحوض مغسلة او جرب مطبخ
1- يتم تنظيف القطعه المراد صناعة القالب عليها بشكل جيد و يفضل استعمال الاستون لانه من المواد المحلة القوية و سريع التبخر مما يضمن الجفاف التام
2- يتم دهن القطعه بمادة شمعية تذوب بدرجات حرارة قليلة ( واكس)
3- بواسطة فرشاة بوية نقوم بدهن القطة بمادة الجيلكوت الشفاف مع اضافة نسبة قليلة جدا من الهاردنر (كاتليست) مع مراعاة دهن كامل القطعة بشكل جيد جدا و عدم ترك فراغات وتترك لمدة ساعة على الاقل حتى تجف و تكرر هذه الخطوة عدة مرات حتى تصبح سماكة الجيلكوت من3 الى 6ملم
4- تتم متابعة الدهن بمادةالرزين ولكن في هذه الخطوة يجب تقليل نسبة الكاتليست حتى نضمن اغلاق كافةالفراغات التي تركها الجيلكوت و نكرر هذه العملية 3 مرات على الاقل 
5 - في هذه المرحلة نقوم بدهن طبقة من الريزن و نضيف اليها الالياف الزجاية ( الفايبر جلاس ) على النحو التالي :
بعد دهن مادة الريزن نقوم بتمديد الالياف الزجاجية و نمرر فوقها رول يشبه الرول المستخدم في الدهان ( البوية ) و نكرر تمرير الرول على الالياف حتى تتشرب مادة الرزب التي تحتها 
ملاحظة : في هذه المرحلة يمكن اضافة بعض الالوان ليكتسب القالب النهائي لون معين 
6- تكرر الخطوة الخامسة و بنفس الطريقة حتى تصبح السماكة 1سم على الاقل 
7- يترك الناتج لدينا حتى يجف بشكل كامل و يفضل عدم فصل القالب لليوم التالي 
8 - اذا كانت القطعه المراد صناعة قالب عليها هي مجلى او حوض مغسلة فيجب علينا صناعة قالبين ( من الداخل و من الخارج ) فعندما نفصل القالب الداخلي و الخارجي عن القطعة الام نكون قد صنعنا قطعتين للقالب نفسه 
9- نفوم بتطبيق القطعتين المصنوعتين من الفايبر على بعضهما البعض فينتج بينهما فراغ هو نفس حجم و سماكة القطة الام ملاحظة هامة 
قبل المباشرة في سكب مادة الرخام الصناعي في القالب يجب علينا حف القالب (الفايبر ) و تنعيمه لضمان جودة الاحواض المصنوعة 
و صحتين و هنا
بقيت ملاحظة وادة فقط : اذا عندك صدام سيارة او صندوك فايبر مكسور ممكن تصلحه بشكل سهل جدا و بدون الحاجة للذهاب الى ورش التصليح و سأوافيكم بالشرح عن هذه الامور في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله 
و دمتم ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــالمين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على هذه المواضيع المميزة .......


----------



## أبو يوسف 5 (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## climcom (11 مارس 2011)

اخي بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
اريد ان اعرف شيء هناك طرقة يتم فيها رش الشيء الذي نريد ان نشكل منه قالب تم يضاف الية مادة زرقاء الون و يترك مدة قصيرة وبعدها يكون القالب جاهز
اريد معرفة هذه المواد ومركتها
شكككككككككككككككرا


----------



## ertkaa (15 مارس 2011)

*رد*



climcom قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
> اريد ان اعرف شيء هناك طرقة يتم فيها رش الشيء الذي نريد ان نشكل منه قالب تم يضاف الية مادة زرقاء الون و يترك مدة قصيرة وبعدها يكون القالب جاهز
> اريد معرفة هذه المواد ومركتها
> شكككككككككككككككرا


السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز المادة الزرقاء هي الجيلكوت و يوجد منه نوعان شفاف و الثاني يميل لونه الى النهدي او البنفسجي تقريبا


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رامى ماندو (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على ما قدمته لنا لكن اود ان اعرف من ما يتكون (الجيليكوت)


----------



## TIGER THE KING (6 مايو 2012)

*مادة (tremco (thc-900*

اريد صنع قوالب بمادة (tremco (thc-900 لصنع قوالب الفيبر جلاس عليها ارجوا الرد وشكرا


----------



## دعيج (17 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز ......
الرجاء التواصل من اجل تاسيس مصنع للرخام الصناعي بالسعودية
وشكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## سليمان الحويطات (9 نوفمبر 2013)

تحياتي شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## سليمان الحويطات (9 نوفمبر 2013)

لاكن مهندس لدي سؤال حول كيفية صنع وتشكيل قوالب الفايبر جلس التي تكون على شكل منحى نصف دائري كما في الالعاب المائيه


----------

